# Fat Cat's Journal



## MCx2 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well, I'm on here for a reason, so I might as well post my workouts daily and get feedback from the regulars.

Wednesday: Back and Biceps

Back: 

Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:
135 lbs (total resistance) 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
225 lbs (total resistance) 2 sets x 10 reps, 1 set x 8 reps

T-Bar Rows:
125 lbs (total resistance) 3 sets x 10 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows:
135 lbs 4 sets x 10 reps

Deadlifts:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 2 sets x 8 reps
275 lbs 2 sets x 4 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs:
135 lbs 1 set x 18 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 2 sets x 15 reps
275 lbs 2 sets x 8 reps

Biceps:

Standing Alternating Dumbell Curls:
30 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 12 reps (warm up)
40 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

EZ Bar Preacher Curls: (not sure what the bar weighs, amount listed is weight I put on the bar)
60 lbs 2 sets x 12 reps, 1 set x 10 reps

Preacher Alternating Dumbell Hammer Curls
30 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

     Over all it was a good day. My normal back routine has One Arm Dumbell Rows in it, I hadn't increased the weight I use for it in almost a month so I decided to cycle it out. The T-Bar rows were just re-introduced also. I normally start with Straight Bar curls for biceps, but they have been at a standstill as well, so I decided to do dumbells first. 
     I started dieting on Monday and I'm friggin tired as hell because of it. My strength isn't suffering in the gym but I feel like death warmed over after my workouts. This is the first week I've started to work 2 muscle groups per day. I finally realized it's not realistic to think I'm gonna do cardio after lifting. I dont get to the gym until 6PM every night and I don't wanna be there until 8. I decided to dedicate 2 days a week to cardio only, 1 day of complete rest and 4 days of lifting.


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Well, I'm on here for a reason, so I might as well post my workouts daily and get feedback from the regulars.
> 
> Wednesday: Back and Biceps
> 
> ...



2 muscle groups?  On this day you worked more than that.  Biceps, Lats, Rhomboids, Traps, forearms, erector spine, multifidi, hamstrings, posterior deltoid.  Haha, but no I know what you mean, back and bis.

Believe or not, when I first switched from doing say, one bodypart a day to "moving" days, it was tough.  In fact, I just made a comment on another thread about how shitty it was to do squats and deadlifts in one day, but it goes away.  Your body adjusts real quick to that kind of volume.  I think I did on my 2nd or 3rd week.  Then it was CAKE.

So far, your back day looks good.  I read on your welcome thread that you were interested in power.  You mean maximum strengh?  Or moving a weight as fast as you can without sacraficing form?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 24, 2006)

Exactly. Normally I work back one day, chest another and so on... I felt real good on Wednesday doing back and bi's together. I do deadlifts on back bay, and stiff legged deadlifts on leg day. By power I meant power, lol. Lower reps, higher weight, only I didn't do that on Wednesday. I stayed with what was comfortable, what has been working for me over the last 6 months, 8-12 reps and a few assisted reps if need be at the end of the sets. On Monday (3/20) I started really wathing what I'm eating. I'd like to hit 200lbs here in the next few weeks, which at this pace should be for the most part easy. I figure my target weight will be in the mid 180's but thats down the road a bit. Baby steps...

Meals on Friday (3/24)

6:30 AM - 3 eggs, 3 slices of turkey bacon, 2 slices of whole wheat bread, 12 oz. of OJ
9:00 AM - 4 oz. Lowfat Cottage cheese, 1 banana
11:00 AM - 1 can of tuna w/ hot sauce
1:30 PM - Grilled Chicken Caesar Wrap from Chow Bella (friday is office lunch day)
3:00 PM - Meal Replacement Shake
5:00 PM - 58 g  whey protein shake (pre workout)
6:00 PM - 1 hour on eliptical
7:00 PM - 29 g  whey protein shake (post workout)
8:00 PM - 8 oz grilled chicken, broccoli spears, 2 slices of whole wheat bread

This is basically what I'll be eating for the next few weeks... the 1:30 PM meal will be different most days tho.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 25, 2006)

Saturday 3/26/06: Shoulders,Triceps, and Cardio

Shoulders:

Hammer Strength ISO Shoulder Press:
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
2 plates (each side) 3 sets x 8 reps

Dumbell Lying Rear Lateral Raises (on incline bench)
15 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 15 reps
20 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Standing Dumbell Shoulder Press:
40 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Lateral Raises
25 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Triceps:

Skull Crushers superset with Close Grip Bench: (EZ Bar, not sure what bar weighs, weight listed is what I put on the bar)
60 lbs 2 sets x 10 reps (each movement)
50 lbs 1 set x 10 reps (each movement)

Cable Rope Pushdowns:
60 lbs 2 sets x 12 reps
50 lbs 1 set x 15 reps

Seated Overhead Dumbell Extension? (not sure what this one is really called)
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Cardio:
30 minutes on eliptical

     Today was another good day in the gym. I weighed myself today for the first time since Wednesday, down to 209. For the past 4 months or so I have been between 217 and 220. Only six days of dieting and I'm down under 210, very encouraging.
     This was my basic workout for both groups today, but I had a little extra energy so I tried someting a little different. I've never done the standing dumbell shoulder presses before. A friend of mine had been experimenting with some standing presses and I figured why not try em. They felt real good, and I have one helluva pump in my shoulders right now. Triceps was buisness as usual, this is the first week I was able to complete 2 full sets of 60 lbs skull crushers/close grip. Hopefully next week I wont have to drop to 50 at all to compete the sets.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 26, 2006)

Sunady 3/26/06  Legs and Cardio

Legs:

Squats:
135 lbs 1 set x 12 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
245 lbs 1 set x 6 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
(this is where I tweaked my back)

Leg Extensions:
110 lbs 1 set x 18 reps
130 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
130 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
(my lower back hurt too much at this point)

Cardio:
15 miniutes @ 3.0 mph on treadmill
35 minutes on eliptical


     Well, today sucked. I don't know what it is about my back on Sunday's, but everytime I do legs I tweak it a little. I think it must be my mattress, or the way I sleep on it. When I do legs in the evening I have no problems, but when I try to do legs on Sunday morning, I'm in pain. Oh well, I know not to do legs on Sunday anymore. So I decided to turn today into a cardio day, which worked out because the hottest girl in the gym "Grumpy" decided to use the eliptical right next to me (there were at least 10 of them available) allowing me to kick my cardio into high gear! HPOA's (Hot pieces of ass) are great motivation, better than any supplement I can think of... 
     So today wasn't a total loss I guess but I am disapointed that I didn't get to lift more. At least I didn't chance injuring my back any further. There is always next week...


----------



## AKIRA (Mar 26, 2006)

I just made a thread in training about having a shitty workout and wanting to give up and/or leave early.

I may have a hernia so who knows when ill be able to do lower body again.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 28, 2006)

Monday 3/27/06 Chest, Abs, and Cardio

Chest:

Barbell Flat Bench:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
245 lbs 1 set x 5 reps
275 lbs 1 set x 3 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps (7th and 8th reps assisted)

Incline Dumbell Press:
70 lbs (each hand) 2 sets x 10 reps
70 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 8 reps

Incline Dumbell Flyes:
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Decline Barbell Press:
185 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Abs:

Seated Crunch Machine? (the one where there are overhead hand grips)
80 lbs (resistance) 3 sets x 25 reps

Cardio:
35 minutes on eliptical

     Today was a so-so day, I'm really starting to feel the lack of carbs in my diet. In fact last week in my flat bench routine, I did 275 lbs for 2 sets of 5 reps, not even close today, of course missing 2 meals today couldn't of helped anything (dumbass). But of course, I expected this, you can't cut your carb intake from close to 400 a day to around 100 without noticing some energy loss I would imagine. Now I just have to find that happy medium with the carb intake, to where I'm not sacraficing a ton of energy, but still dropping the fat. Everything after flat bench was fairly light today, just didn't have the steam I normally have. I decided to throw the crunches in there because I was waiting for an elipical machine. Got a good 35 minutes in on it, so I'm still on track to drop under 200 lbs...


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 29, 2006)

Tuesday 3/29/2006 Back, Biceps, Cardio

Back:

Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:
1 plate (eash side) 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
2 plates (each side) 1 set x 12 reps
2 plates + 10 lbs (each side) 1 set x 10 reps
2 plates + 20 lbs (each side) 1 set x 8 reps

One Arm Dumbell Rows:
75 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows:
135 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Cable Straight Arm Pulldowns:
150 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs:
135 lbs 1 set x 18 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
275 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 12 reps

Biceps:

EZ Bar Preacher Curl: (not sure weight of bar, ammount listed is what I put on bar)
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Incline Dumbell Curl:
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 rep

Dumbell Preacher Hammer Curls
30 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Cardio:
30 minutes on eliptical


     Today was a pretty decent day. I increased the weight on a few exerscises, and the ones I didn't I ended up doing a few more reps. I didn't like the T-bar rows last week, so I put the One arm Dumbell rows back in. Those may be the toughest exerscise of all for me. I find it very difficult to get my wind when doing them, but I also find them extremely effective. No deadlifts today, I didn't want to chance anything with my lower back being tender from Sunday, but it feels fine this morning.
     I'm obviously still draggin ass from the lack of carbs but I added about 40 yesterday and I didn't miss any meals, which I would imagine had a direct effect on my performance. Another 30 minutes on the eliptical today and I'm headed toward 200 lbs...


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Thursday 3/30/06 Shoulders, Triceps, and Cardio

Shoulders:

Hammer Strength Shoulder Press:
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
2 plates (each side) 2 sets x 8 reps
2 plates (each side) 1 set x 6 reps, 1 plate (each side) 1 set x 8 reps (drop set)

Dumbell Lying Rear Lateral Raises (on incline bench):
20 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 12 reps
25 lbs (each hand) 2 sets x 10 reps

Standing Dumbell Shoulder Press:
50 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 8 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:
30 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 10 reps
25 lbs (each hand) 2 sets x 12 reps

Triceps:

Skull Crushers superset with Close Grip Bench: (EZ Bar, not sure what bar weighs, weight listed is what I put on the bar)
60 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps (each movement)

Cable Rope Pushdowns:
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Overhead Dumbell Extension? (not sure what this one is really called)
60 lbs 2 sets x 12 reps
50 lbs 2 sets x 12 reps

Cardio:
34 minutes on eliptical

Very good day today. I improved on every exerscise this week. I was going to dump the Hammer Strength Shoulder Press for some Seated Barbell Presses but my workout partner never showed up so I stuck with the machine. It's really not a bad replacement in my opinion, considering I have shoulder problems, it's probably better for me anyway. I tried a little extra weight on the Standing Dumbell Presses, had to drop the reps but I still got 8 in on each set so thats good. Went up for the first time in over a month on both raises, so I was happy about that too. I didn't drop the weight on the Skull Crushers either which was my goal for this week, but I had to drop a few reps, so even trade off I guess. Great work on the eliptical again and there was yet another HPOA so I was really crankin on that thing... Good stuff, I'll sleep like a baby tonite.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 31, 2006)

Friday 3/31/06 Legs (light)

Legs:

Squats:
135 lbs 1 set x 18 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 2 sets x 8 reps
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps

Leg Extensions:
90 lbs 1 set x 22 reps
110 lbs 1 set x 18 reps
130 lbs 1 set x 12 reps

Leg Press:
4 plates (each side) 1 set x 15 reps
5 plates (each side) 1 set x 12 reps
6 plates (each side) 1 set x 8 reps

Seated Leg Curls:
90 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
100 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
110 lbs 1 set x 10 reps

Seated Calf Raises:
2 plates 3 sets x 20 reps
3 plates 1 set x 10 reps

After having back pain on Sunday after squats I decided not to push too hard today. I lowered weights all around and pretty much just went to complete failure on every set, except squats. Not really much to report today, I didn't do SLDL today again because of my back, but I don't think that will be an issue next week. All in all though it was a pretty good day. I have a shredded right knee so any kind if pushing with my legs is good. All my sets were completed with about 45 seconds of rest between so my heart rate was at a good pace the whole workout. My calves were cramping pretty badly at the end there so I left Standing Calf Raises out this week. Again, I was happy with the workout today..


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2006)

Monday 4/3/06 Chest (light), abs, and cardio

Chest:

Incline Barbell Press:
135 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
185 1 set x 10 reps
205 1 set x 8 reps
185 1 set x 10 reps
135 1 set x 12 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:
70 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Flat Dumbell Flyes: 
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Hammer Strength ISO Decline:
2 plates (each side) 3 sets x 10 reps

Abs:

Seated Crunch Machine:
80lbs 3 sets x 25 reps

Cardio:
32 minutes on eliptical

After the first warm-up set I did I could tell today was going to be a light lifting day. I don't know if it was the time change, lack of sleep, or the fact that I had sex for 4 hours on Saturday, but I was drained. I've been eating alot more carbs than I had originally planned, so thats probably not it. Anyway, got a decent pump and I got my 1/2 hour of cardio in so I guess I can't complain. I didn't get a very good night sleep last night either so I'm hoping I'll catch a burst or energy before the gym tonite, or I'll be worthless again...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 4, 2006)

Tuesday 4/4/06 Back and Bi's

Back:

Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
2 plates (each side) 1 set x 12 reps
2 plates + 25lbs (each side) 2 sets x 10 reps
2 plates (each side) 1 set x 10 reps

One Arm Dumbell Rows:
75 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Close Grip Pulldowns:
150 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs:
225 lbs 4 sets x 15 reps

Deadlifts:
135 lbs 4 sets x 15 reps

Biceps:

EZ Bar Preacher Curls: (not sure weight of bar, ammount listed is what I put on bar)
65lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Concentration Curls:
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Dumbell Preacher Hammer Curls:
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps


Today was very intense, not only did I add weight in some places, I dropped my RI's from my usual 60-90 seconds, to 45 seconds. I was sweating more than when I do cardio. I did light weight on the deadlifts this week just to make sure my back is 100%, it felt great. I almost puked after I finished the deadlifts, my heart was really going today, so much I almost skipped biceps all together this week. But somehow I managed to muster the strength to get thru the workout. NO CARDIO today, I was planning on it but I think the pace I did my workout at was enough. Fan-fucking-tastic day today, I'm very proud of myself for woking thru, I've earned my day off!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 7, 2006)

Thursday 3/6/06 Shoulders, Triceps, and Cardio

Warm Up:
10 minutes on treadmill

Shoulders:

Seated BB Shoulder Press:
115 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
135 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
155 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
135 lbs 1 set x 10 reps

Dumbell Lying Rear Lateral Raises (on incline bench):
25 lbs (each hand) 4 sets x 12 reps

Seated Dumbell Shoulder Press:
65 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 8 reps

Seated Lateral Raises:
20 lbs (each hand) 4 sets x 15 reps

Triceps:

Seated Overhead Dumbell Extension? (not sure what this one is really called)
70 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Cable Pushdowns w/ Straight handle:
150 lbs 2 sets x 12 reps
120 lbs 2 sets x 15 reps

Cable Rope Pushdowns:
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Cardio:
34 minutes on eliptical

Today was a little different. I started with the BB shoulder presses today. Haven't done them in a while so I used a weight I knew I could handle, and I'm glad I did because my shoudler was bothering me, but it always does with this exerscise. Today was pissing me off, everytime I went to do a tricep exerscise, someone was on the equipment I wanted. This never happens at my gym, thats why I work out there! I did a different tricep routine today which is good anyway. RI's were lower than usual again and I got good work in on cardio.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 8, 2006)

Friday 4/7/06 Legs

Legs:

Squats:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
275 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
315 lbs 1 set x 6 reps
225 lbs 1 ser x 8 reps

Leg Extensions:
120 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Romanian Deadlifts:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
205 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 6 reps
135 lbs 1 set x 12 reps

Seated Calf Raises:
3 plates 3 sets x 12 reps


Well today was great. I threw some decent weight for me on the squats today and my knees and my back held up just fine. Obviously my squat max has gone up considerably since I last checked. I'm pretty sure my deadlifts are up there too, I've never done that much weight with the Romanian Deadlifts before. Good stuff. Once again, I almost lost my lunch after the deadlifts so I only did one exerscise for calves. Again a great day.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 11, 2006)

*Monday 4/10/06 Chest and Cardio*

Chest:

Incline Barbell Press:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
185 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:
70 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Flat Dumbell Flyes:
40 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Decline Barbell Press:
205 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Cardio:
32 minutes on eliptical

Today was another lighter chest day. I decided to do cut back on my sets today and keep a steady weight. Suprisingly I had a great pump in my upper chest after inclines. The rest of the routine was pretty basic, nothing too special today. Another HPOA had me moving like a champ on the eliptical machine so thats always good.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Tuesday 4/11/06 Back and Biceps*

Biceps:

Barbell Curl:
45 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
95 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Incline Dumbell Curls:
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Preacher Dumbell Hammer Curls:
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

High Cable Curls:
40 lbs (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Back:

Hammer Strength Fron Pulldowns:
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps
2 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

One Arm Dumbell Rows:
75 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
75 lbs 2 sets x 10 reps

Bent Over Barbell Rows:
185 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Front Barbell Shrugs:
225 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps


Today was just buisness as usual. I did biceps first today and I definitely noticed a difference when doing back. No big deal today was a lower intensity day anyway. No cardio, I was a little spent after lifting.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 14, 2006)

*Thursday 4/13/06 Shoulders and Triceps*

Shoulders:

Standing Military Press:
95 lbs 1 set x 12 reps (warm up)
115 lbs 2 sets x 10 reps
135 lbs 1 set x 8 reps

Dumbell Lying Rear Lateral Raises (on incline bench) superset with Seated Lateral Raises:
25lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps (each movement)

Seated Arnold Press:
40 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Triceps:

Skull Crushers Superset with Close Grip Bench: (not sure what bar weighs, weight listed is what I put on bar)
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps (each movement)

Seated Overhead Dumbell Extension? 
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Cabe Rope Pushdowns:
60 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

Today was so-so. I've been a little under the weather for the last few days and I'm not sure why. On Tuesday I almost passed out while doing preacher hammer curls, very odd. The same thing happened today when I was doing Military Presses. I'm not doing anything different than I was before, so I hope this is just a cold or something. It's not effecting my strength at all just my endurance a little. I cut cardio out because of my extreme fatigue after lifting. I do legs Friday so that will be the real test.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Friday 4/14/06 Legs (light)*

Legs:

Squats:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
225 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Romanian Deadlifts (on 3" high box)
135 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Leg Press:
5 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Calf Raies:
3 plates 3 sets x 15 reps

     After going pretty heavy last week on squats I decided to pace myself this week. I just wanted to get in there and get a good sweat going and I sure did. RI's were 45 seconds and less so I was pretty spent. I did the Romanian Deadlifts with nice light weight and really streched my hammies out good. My heartrate was really up there today so I stuck with just the 4 exerscises. 

     I went and hung out with some people last night that I hadn't seen since Christmas. They were very impressed with the way I have leaned up, and for the second time in 2 days someone told me I'm really starting to get that "V" shape. Pretty much everything I've been working towards is comming around!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Monday 4/17/06 Chest and Abs*

Chest:

Incline Barbell Press:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
185 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Flat Dumbell Press:
70 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Flat Dumbell Flyes:
40 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Decline Barbell Press:
205 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Abs:

Seated Crunch Machine:
80 lbs 3 sets x 25 reps

Leg Raises:
3 sets x 18 reps

Just about the exact same routine as last Monday except no cardio. I was really fortunate to do what I did today considering how tired I was from the weekend. I didn't try to increase anything anywhere so I didn't hurt myself trying, I was that tired. No cardio today, I had to go shopping afterwards. Again I was lucky just to get thru the routine today, not bad. I think after this week I'm either gonna take a week off, or change things up a bit, we shall see after a few more sessions this week. I've had a feeling a nausea after working out for the last week or so and I'm not sure what it's linked to. I haven't changed anything in my diet or in my program so I'm a little confused. Could this be a symptom of overtraining? I think I'll do some research, maybe post a thread about it...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 18, 2006)

Well no need to start a new thread on it, I think I found the answer I was looking for in just a few minutes:



			
				Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> It's not overtraining until you experience symptoms of overtraining, ie. increased resting HR, Increased BP, restlesness, etc.



I think the nausea is probably from elevated blood pressure, and for the last week I've been kinda restless and have had a little trouble sleeping. I'm guessing the best thing to do is take time off?


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Well no need to start a new thread on it, I think I found the answer I was looking for in just a few minutes:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the nausea is probably from elevated blood pressure, and for the last week I've been kinda restless and have had a little trouble sleeping. I'm guessing the best thing to do is take time off?




Yeah overtraining is not uncommon but for the time youve been working out until now, Id say its prolly not occurring yet.  Plus, youve been going up in strength here and there and the biggest sign of overtraining is hitting a fucking plateau.

The nausea could be due to a variety of reasons.  I used to get nausea A LOT.  Turned out, it was the snot my big fucking nose makes.  In stead of blowing it out (cuz its not moist enough) I snort it back...back to my throat.  If feels the same thing as if you constantly had a finger down your throat.  Anyway, right now at this time of year, its the worst for me.  Myabe for someone that doesnt get it as bad as me may get it a little right now with the fucking pollen in the air.

OR.

Low sugar.  I remember I used to keel over ready to vomit after doing legs (mostly legs), but sometimes it occurred when I did other workouts.  A trainer at the forgotten Waterfront Fitness said when he has clients that get nausiated (sp?) he had them eat a couple of gummi bears before working out.  ANd wha-la, stomach irritation was gone.  

What do I do?  Well, I drink a shit load of water (i bring a water bottle) for my lovely snot situation and I make sure I eat some sort of sugar before I workout.  Half a protein shake with milk does the trick.  (Milk sugar)


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 18, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Yeah overtraining is not uncommon but for the time youve been working out until now, Id say its prolly not occurring yet.  Plus, youve been going up in strength here and there and the biggest sign of overtraining is hitting a fucking plateau.
> 
> The nausea could be due to a variety of reasons.  I used to get nausea A LOT.  Turned out, it was the snot my big fucking nose makes.  In stead of blowing it out (cuz its not moist enough) I snort it back...back to my throat.  If feels the same thing as if you constantly had a finger down your throat.  Anyway, right now at this time of year, its the worst for me.  Myabe for someone that doesnt get it as bad as me may get it a little right now with the fucking pollen in the air.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I've been slowly re-introducing alot of carbs back into my diet, so that may help. It's weird tho, I've been feeling really sick after every workout lately. Usually like you said, it was only after legs and sometimes back and bi's. I may just have to back off a little, or better yet take a week off. Ill know after the end of this week...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 18, 2006)

*Tuesday 4/18/06 Back and Biceps*

Back:

Hammer Strength Pulldowns:
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps
2 plates (each side) 1 set x 12 reps
2 plates + 25 lbs (each side) 1 set x 10 reps
2 plates + 25 lbs (each side) 1 set x 9 reps

Close Grip Cable Pulldowns:
140 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
150 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
140 lbs 1 set x 12 reps

One Arm Dumbell Rows:
75 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Dumbell Shrugs:
100 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 15 reps

Biceps:

Standing Barbell Curl:
95 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Standing Dumbell Curls:
35 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Standing Dumbell Hammer Curls:
35 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

No Cardio

Well today was interesting to say the least. Yesterday when I bought my protein the dude that owns the shop gave me a few samples of NO-Explode. So I tried some today, and I have to say, I liked it. I got an amazing pump and I had good energy and strength through the entire workout. BUT and thats a big BUT, I was still extremely light headed about 1/2 way thru doing back. In fact after my 3rd set of one arm dumbell rows, I almost puked. I was asking around the gym and they said pretty much the same thing as everyone else, eat more carbs/sugar closer to gym time. Either way, I had a good workout today.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2006)

*Wednesday 4/19/06 Cardio*

Cardio:
15 minutes on treadmill 3.0 mph @ 2% incline
42 minutes on eliptical

There was more hot ass at my gym today than I have ever seen in my life. I had no problem waiting for an eliptical because I got to watch an MILF's ass bounce all over the place for 15 minutes. Anyway, not much to report, cardio is cardio.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 20, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Cardio:
> 15 minutes on treadmill 3.0 mph @ 2% incline
> 42 minutes on eliptical
> 
> There was more hot ass at my gym today than I have ever seen in my life. I had no problem waiting for an eliptical because I got to watch an MILF's ass bounce all over the place for 15 minutes. Anyway, not much to report, cardio is cardio.



hah, what are you on my schedule?  I did active rest on wed too.  Had no choice with my shitty fucking schedule.  Anyway, Golds is FILLED with hot moms.  I was starting to think thats all I like now are older women, but jesus, these women have had years of getting fat and miserable from having kids, sucking all that negativity up and using it to ge their fat asses in shape, and theyve already done it for a few years before I get to see them, so by that time they look incredible!  

Theres this one tall woman at golds that is just kinda shitty in the face (old looking I guess) but her ass keeps calling my pelvis.  I dont know whats going to win.  My head telling me to stay away cuz of her face or my dick telling me to suck it up and fuck it.  I would fuck her no problem, its getting there that what sucks.  "Talking to her, maybe taking her out, etc.  Ugh.  In my book, if I have to think about it that much, then its not that good.

Then again she did this one legged hamstring curls, ya know when they bend over and do one leg at a time.  Well, when she did that, her fucking spandex went up up her pussy.  And since she was wearing light blue colored spandex, I got to see the crease and everything.  God damn.  But, there are others Id fuck.  

Heh, just agreeing broadly.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 20, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> hah, what are you on my schedule?  I did active rest on wed too.  Had no choice with my shitty fucking schedule.  Anyway, Golds is FILLED with hot moms.  I was starting to think thats all I like now are older women, but jesus, these women have had years of getting fat and miserable from having kids, sucking all that negativity up and using it to ge their fat asses in shape, and theyve already done it for a few years before I get to see them, so by that time they look incredible!
> 
> Theres this one tall woman at golds that is just kinda shitty in the face (old looking I guess) but her ass keeps calling my pelvis.  I dont know whats going to win.  My head telling me to stay away cuz of her face or my dick telling me to suck it up and fuck it.  I would fuck her no problem, its getting there that what sucks.  "Talking to her, maybe taking her out, etc.  Ugh.  In my book, if I have to think about it that much, then its not that good.
> 
> ...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 21, 2006)

*Thursday 4/20/06 Shoulders and Triceps*

Shoulders:

Seated Dumbell Press:
50 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
70 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
70 lbs 2 sets x 8 reps

Dumbell Lying Rear Lateral Raises (on incline bench) superset with Seated Lateral Raises:
20 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps (each movement)

Hammer Strength ISO Millitary:
1 plate + 25lbs (each side) 2 sets x 12 reps (drop sets) 1 plate 2 sets x 8 reps
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps

Triceps:

Skull Crushers Superset with Close Grip Bench (don't know what bar weighs):
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps (each movement)

Seated Overhead Dumbell Extension:
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Cabe Rope Pushdowns:
60 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps


Today was OK. I didn't have much strength today which I didn't understand but I got a decent workout anyway. I got a great pump in my posterior delts today which doesn't usually happen. I concentrated today on pausing at the top of my lateral raises for at least a second (thats why I dropped the weight) which helped out tremendously. I was going to switch triceps up today but the dip bar was taken and I don't like waiting around, so I did skull crushers. No cardio on lifting days for a while, I'll be back on Saturday for that.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 22, 2006)

*Friday 4/21/06 Legs and Abs*

Legs:

Squats:
135 lbs 4 sets x 12 reps

Romanian Deadlifts:
135 lbs 4 sets x 12 reps

Leg Press:
4 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Leg Curls:
90 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Leg Extensions:
90 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Calf Raises:
3 plates 3 sets x 15 reps

Abs:

Seated Crunch Machine:
80 lbs 3 sets x 25 reps

Well I decided to attempt to go as deep as possible on squats today and I did, I even paused for a few seconds at the bottom. Not too shabby, I obviously kept the weight light and went for it. I decided to keep the weight light all around today, felt good. Got alot of work in because of it. Didn't feel sick at all today, and I didn't feel like I got a super workout, but if thats what it takes to feel better then so be it.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2006)

*Monday 4/24/06 Chest, Shoulders, Tri's*

Chest:

Flat Bench:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps (warm up)
205 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
225 lbs 2 sets x 8 reps

Incline Dumbell Flyes:
40 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Shoulders:

Seated Dumbell Press:
50 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Lying Rear Raises SS/w Lateral Raises:
15 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps (both movements)

Triceps:

Cable Pushdowns:
150lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Rope Cable Pushdowns:
50 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps


Well I decided to change things up a little this week, I'm doing ALMOST a push/pull/legs. I will be doing this for the next 3 weeks just to test the waters. I must say the first day was good, I had a killer pump everywhere, and I feel like I really got a good workout. My triceps were thrashed by the time I got to rope pulldowns, so thats always good. I'm not quite sure what I did to it, but my wrist is all jacked up now. It didn't hurt until I tried to go to sleep last night, so well see how that plays out as well.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Tuesday 4/25/06 Back and Bi's*

Back:

Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps
2 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

T-Bar Bow:
2 plates 3 sets x 12 reps

One Arm Dumbell Rows:
80 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Dumbell Shrugs:
110 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

Biceps:

Standing Dumbell Curls (not alternating):
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Dumbell Hammer Preachers:
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Another fantastic day at the gym. I didn't leave it all on the first exerscise today like I tend to, this allowed me to jump up in some spots and bust out a couple extra reps in others. I noticed that my anterior delts are alot more sore than they usually are, I'm guessing that I can thank the good ole push pull system for that. The pumps that I've been getting from the NO-Explode are ridiculous, that's some good stuff. If I had my way I'd workout for hours on end, but we all know that's no good. Anyway, very pleased with the workout today.


----------



## AKIRA (Apr 26, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Back:
> 
> Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:
> 1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps
> ...




What the fuck.  You did back today too?  Wait wait, you did back YESTERDAY.  Anyway, glad someone had a good workout today.  Read MY shit.

I think  next week I am switching from push/pull/leg to upper vertical/lower/upper horizontal.  Not sure yet.  Gotta figure out the parameters and see if Id like it.  I know the first week I do it, besides the lower, will KICK MY FUCKING ASS.  A row and a bench on the same day?  I tried that before and it was NOT fun.  But then again it was a superset..


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 26, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> What the fuck.  You did back today too?  Wait wait, you did back YESTERDAY.  Anyway, glad someone had a good workout today.  Read MY shit.
> 
> I think  next week I am switching from push/pull/leg to upper vertical/lower/upper horizontal.  Not sure yet.  Gotta figure out the parameters and see if Id like it.  I know the first week I do it, besides the lower, will KICK MY FUCKING ASS.  A row and a bench on the same day?  I tried that before and it was NOT fun.  But then again it was a superset..



No, check the dates, chest was done on Monday, Back on Tuesday, I'm just a day behind on the post.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Wednesday 4/26/05 Legs*

Legs:

"ATG" Squats:
155 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

SLDL: 
155 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Leg Press:
4 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Leg Curls:
90 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Lex Extensions:
90 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Calf:
3 plates 3 sets x 15 reps

Kept it pretty simple today. Notice a pattern? I did everything very slow and delibrate today, felt good. Increased weight on Squats and SLDL, from last week, and I can obviously handle alot more weight. I'm starting to adapt already to the "ATG" part of the squat. I was worried about my knee, but I think as long as I keep it fairly light, I'll be OK. I'll try 185 next week. Again a good workout.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 29, 2006)

*Wednesday 4/28/06 Chest, Shoulders, Tri's and Abs*

Chest:

Incline DB Press:
60 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 15 reps
80 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Flat DB Flyes:
40lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Shoulders:

Seated DB Press:
45 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Lateral Raises SS/w Rear Lying Lateral Raises:
15 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 15 reps (each movement)

Triceps:

Skull Crushers SS/w CG Bench:
50 lbs (+ bar) 3 sets x 12 reps (each movement)

Rope Pushdowns: 
50 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

Abs:

Seated Crunch Machine:
90 lbs 3 sets x 25 reps

Pretty good day today. I should have waited for my workout partner to show up today, because I could have gone quite a bit heavier on the Incline DB's, getting them up by myself was a waste of energy. Only reason I did seated DB's again was because there were some high school punks hoggin all the equipment. PR's on the Flat DB Flyes and my Lateral Raises SS, I'll have to add weight next workout. I really hate doing abs so I throw one exerscise in the mix once in a blue moon. Triceps were pretty beat by the end. I'm not doing cardio for a while and I'm guessing alot of my nausea issues came from the fact that I lost weight so quickly a few weeks back, because I've been progressively feeling better. Feels good though once again to go out on the town and have people notice how much bigger and leaner I look, although thats not motivation for me to get to the gym, the actual love for lifting is my motivation. I've noticed since I started woking out back in Oct. '05  have been alot less stressed and alot calmer. There is no better stress reliever IMO then getting in the gym and pounding out a few heavy sets. I'm so very luck I have a 9 to 5 job that allows me to get in the gym at the exact same time 5 days a week...


----------



## MCx2 (May 1, 2006)

*Saturday 4/29/06 "Pull"*

Rack Deadlifts:
135 lbs 1 set x 6 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 1 set x 6 reps (warm up)
315 lbs 1 set x 4 reps
365 lbs 1 set x 3 reps
405 lbs 1 set x 1 rep
415 lbs 1 set x 1 rep
425 lbs 1 set x 0 reps

CG Pulldowns:
150 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Straight Arm Pulldowns:
150 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

BB Shrugs:
275 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Standing DB Curls:
35 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Standing Alternating DB Hammers:
35 lbs 2 sets x 12 reps

Well Saturday was supposed to be a light day. I stayed out kinda late on Friday night and had a few drinks, but for some reason I was ready to tear it up in the gym. There was absolutely nobody in there on Saturday, so I figured that would be a perfect time to do some noisy ass rack deads (considering the average age in my gym is probably 60). I set the rack at the lowest possible point, just high enough to get the weights on and off. They were fun as hell and I plan on doing them more often. I love the pump I get in my upper and lower back from doing them, especially the pump in my traps after I do shrugs as well. My forearms are on fire too, good times today, very good times.


----------



## MCx2 (May 1, 2006)

*Monday 5/1/06 Legs*

"ATG" Squats:
135 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
225 lbs 3 sets x 8 reps

Leg press:
4 plates (each side) 3 sets x 15 reps

Seated Leg Curl:
110 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Leg Extensions:
110 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Calf:
3 plates 4 sets x 15 reps


Well, today I increased the weight a good deal on the "ATG" Squats. They were really fucking tough. Not so much the weight, but the pressure on my knees (which are bad anyway). My cousin, who is a MD in Sports Medicine warned me, that the drawbacks to doing "ATG" squats FAR outweigh the positives for someone with questionable knees. He said of course there is a benefit in going deeper, just like there is a benefit in any exerscise done properly. But with squats it is not important at all to go "ATG". Especially for someone like me who had an injury to my knee just like the one Carson Palmer suffered. I tore multiple ligaments in my right knee (ACL and MCL) not to mention I suffered alot of cartilage damage as well. Of course I seldom do what I'm told because I'm hardheaded just like the rest of the folk from Calabria. Anyway, I had a pretty good workout today, dropped the SLDL because I did my fair share of deadlifting this weekend.


----------



## MCx2 (May 3, 2006)

*Tuesday 5/2/06 "Push" Sorta*

Flat BB Press:
135 lbs 1 set x 12 reps (warm up)
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
245 lbs 1 set x 6 reps
275 lbs 2 sets x 5 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 7 reps

Incline DB Flyes:
40 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Hammer Strength ISO Millitary:
1 plate (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Lateral Raise SS/w Bent Over Lateral Raises:
20 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps (each movement)

Straight Bar Cable Pushdowns:
150 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Rope Cable Pushdowns: 
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Today was pretty good, I wanted to change things up a little today but the gym was packed, so I grabbed what was convenient. I'm steady climbing on the flat bench, and I'll probably attempt a 300 lbs + lift in the next few weeks. Everything else was pretty routine as usual.


----------



## MCx2 (May 4, 2006)

*Wednesday 5/3/06 "Pull"*

Chin Ups:
3 sets x 8 reps

Widegrip Front Lat Pulldowns:
120 1 set x 15 reps
160 1 set x 12 reps
170 1 set x 12 reps
180 1 set x 10 reps

Hammer Strength Row:
2 plates (each side) 1 set x 12 reps
2 plates + 25 lbs (each side) 1 set x 10 reps
2 plates + 35 lbs (each side) 1 set x 8 reps

One Arm DB Row:
85 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

BB Shrugs:
315 3 sets x 12 reps

BB Curls:
95 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Alternating DB Curls:
35 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Well today was a little different. The gym was pretty packed today so I decided to warm up with some chin ups. Kinda hard for me to gauge progress today because I did a few different exerscises but I seemed pretty strong. I increased weight on DB rows and shrugs, and curls were easy too. I don't know if I liked the Hammer Strength Row Machine, kinda the same way I feel about Bent Over BB Rows, so maybe they'll be as effective. 

My buddy Ryan finally made his way out my way to workout. I had already finnished up by the time he got there, but I stayed to help him out. He's strong as an ox on flat bench, but he needs a fire lit under his ass to do anything else. I hope he comes out to my gym more often, cuz I don't bullshit when I work out, and I hope that will rub off on him. I'm pretty sure he'll be back because there are alot more hotties at my gym, and more equipment. We shall see, but overall today was yet another great workout day. I feel like I'm really hitting a stride now, every workout is as effective as the next. It's been a long while since I felt I didn't get a good workout. 

On a side note, I'm down to 204 lbs for no aparent reason. I stopped doing cardio a few weeks ago, and I'm sure not eating as healthy as I was for a stretch, but the weight continues to melt off, I'm not complaining.


----------



## MCx2 (May 7, 2006)

*Saturday 5/6/06 Light Legs*

"ATG" Squats:
135 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

SLDL:
135 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

Leg Press:
2 plates (each side) 4 sets x 18 reps

Seated Leg Curl:
90 lbs 3 sets x 18 reps

Leg Extensions:
90 lbs 3 sets x 18 reps

Seated Calf:
3 plates 2 sets x 15 reps
3 plates 1 set x 15 reps (DS) 2 plates x 15 reps (DS) 1 plate x failure

I'm not a huge fan of working out on the weekends. Something just doesn't feel right most of the time, so I decided to keep it light and simple today. I blasted through this workout VERY quickly today. Nothing special, and I'm not overly disappointed in the workout. I got my heart pumpin pretty good, and my legs are jello I'm guessing from moving so rapidly. Good stuff.


----------



## MCx2 (May 7, 2006)

*Sunday 5/7/06 "Push" sorta*

Incline DB Press:
60 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 15 reps
80 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 12 reps
90 lbs (each hand) 2 sets x 10 reps - *PR*
95 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 7 reps - *PR*

Flat DB Flyes:
45 lbs 3 sets x 8 reps - *PR*

Hammer Strength ISO Millitary:
1 plate + 25lbs (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Lateral Raises SS/w Bent Over Later Raises
30 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 8 reps (each movement)

V-Handle Tricep Cable Pushdowns:
150 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Overhead DB Raise:
60 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Well today was a great day. I noticed in some other journals people note when they set a personal record. Pretty much everything I do from here on out will be a PR but I guess I'll start making a note of it anyway. Today is the first time I've ever used DB's over 90 lbs on incline, and I jumped up in a big way. 45 lbs DB's are the most I've used to date on flyes too, so yet another PR. And again the 30 lb DB's for the Raises SS is the most I've used there too. Obviously I dropped the reps a little, but it's still progress. I was hurting a little much for skull crushers today so I opted for the pushdowns. I think I'll start doing cardio again this comming week, my energy levels have been pretty good.


----------



## MCx2 (May 9, 2006)

*Monday 5/8/06 "Pull"*

Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps
2 plates (each side) 1 set x 12 reps
2 plates + 25 lbs (each side) 2 sets x 10 reps

CG Pulldowns:
150 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
160 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
170 lbs 1 set x 8 reps

One Arm DB Rows:
85 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Straight Arm Pulldowns:
120 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
120 lbs 2 sets x 12 reps

DB Shrugs:
115 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

EZ Bar Preacher Curls:
70 lbs + bar 3 sets x 12 reps

Standing DB Curls:
30 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

High Cable Curls:
30 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

70 minutes

I just couldn't stop today. I had so much energy and strength I could have lifted for hours. This might have been my best workout day to date. Some old asshole with a lifetime supply of Grecian Formula felt froggy and said something smartass to me yesterday along the lines of me making a big deal or making alot of noise. Then out of nowhere the biggest guy in the gym (that I shoot the shit with all the time) flipped out on the asshole and said "Take a walk little hitler (he looks just like him) before I show you what I learned as a green beret" Now this guy is so fucking big, it wouldn't matter what he used to do, nobody in my gym would fuck with this guy. So "Little Hitler" just scurried off with his tail between his legs, funny shit, because I was ready to say something similar to the asshole, but he beat me to it. Anyway great workout, then I got some sushi afterwards and made it even better.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2006)

Damn you love those straight arm pulldowns.  I always hated them for...well, I dont know why.  I guess cuz its such a slow controlled movement.

Oh yea, see if you can weigh the bar at your gym.  Just rest it on a side you put a weight on.  Mine was only 16 or 17lbs.  :0  Kinda lousy, but I dont find them any different from any other gym's.


----------



## AKIRA (May 9, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Incline DB Press:
> 60 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 15 reps
> 80 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 12 reps
> 90 lbs (each hand) 2 sets x 10 reps - *PR*
> ...




What are the Seated Overhead DB Raise?  Overhead presses?

Ya know, I didnt know what the fuck PR stood for when I first started.  I was always calling my progress "Personal Best."


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> What are the Seated Overhead DB Raise?  Overhead presses?
> 
> Ya know, I didnt know what the fuck PR stood for when I first started.  I was always calling my progress "Personal Best."



I'm not sure what they are called but I take a DB, hold it behind my head and extend to the ceiling obviously. Like a vertical tricep extension. So I guess it's probably called a "Seated DB Tricep Extension" HA.


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2006)

*Wednesday 5/10/06 Legs*

Squats:
135 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
225 lbs 2 sets x 4 reps
275 lbs 2 sets x 4 reps
315 lbs 1 set x 4 reps
335 lbs 1 set x 3 reps - *PR*

SLDL:
185 lbs 3 sets x 8 reps

Leg Extensions:
110 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
120 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
130 lbs 1 set x 10 reps

Leg Press:
5 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curls:
130 lbs 3 sets x 8 reps

Seated Calf:
3 plates 3 sets x 15 reps

Today was pretty great. Since I stopped dieting my strength and endurance have come back in a big way. I could have worked out for anouther hour. I decided to push the ole knees today and set a new squat PR. That is the most I've ever put up. A few weeks back I did 315 for 6 reps which was the most I've ever moved, 320 was my high in HS I beleive. For whatever reason my left knee hurts more than my right knee, and my right knee is my bad knee. Oh well, there was no popping or crunching, just slight pain so I'll deal. I was going to do cardio but I didn't want to wait around.


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> Damn you love those straight arm pulldowns.  I always hated them for...well, I dont know why.  I guess cuz its such a slow controlled movement.
> 
> Oh yea, see if you can weigh the bar at your gym.  Just rest it on a side you put a weight on.  Mine was only 16 or 17lbs.  :0  Kinda lousy, but I dont find them any different from any other gym's.



Yeah, I'll weigh it today. Like I said it's the sissy bar not the olympic bar.


----------



## MCx2 (May 12, 2006)

*Thursday 5/11/06 "Push"*

Flat Bench:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
225 lbs 2 sets x 8 reps

Incline DB Press:
80 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
75 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
70 lbs 1 set x 10 reps

Seated DB Press:
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Hammer Strength ISO Millitary:
1 plate (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Straight Bar Cable Tricep Pushdown:
150 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Rope Pushdowns: 
60 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Well, I changed things up slightly today. I decided to do a few more compound movements. I was extremely tired in the gym from lack of sleep the night before, but I pushed thru and got a decent workout. I desperately wanted to attempt 315 ls today on flat bench but I couldn't find anyone to go to the gym with me, and the gym is empty on Thursdays, so oh well. I still feel like I had a good day. 

I finally weighed the EZ Bar I use and it's 16 lbs.


----------



## MCx2 (May 13, 2006)

*Friday 5/12/06 "Pull"*

Wide Grip Front Lat Pulldowns:
100 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
150 lbs 1 set x 12 reps
180 lbs 2 sets x 10 reps

One Arm DB Rows:
80 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

CG Pulldowns:
160 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

DB Shrugs:
115 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

EZ Bar Preacher Curls:
86 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Standing DB Curls:
40 lbs (each hand) 2 sets x 8 reps
40 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 8 reps -DS- 20 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 10 reps -DS- 10 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 7 reps

Well, I wasn't thrilled today. It was supposed to be a Rack Deadlift day but some knucklehead kids were climbing all over the rack like a fucking jungle gym.  To avoid putting my size 12 sneaker up their scrawny little asses I went in the other room and did some pulldowns. Then I returned, and they were still there. So I finally gave up and did the rest of my "Pull A" routine. Not a horrible day but I was REALLY itching to do some Rack Deads. Something about doing Deads/Squats/Bench that give me a real sense of accomplishment, especially when the bar is bending because of the weight I have on it  . Had a "lady friend" over last night. She kept on talking about how nice my back is, and that she didn't realize the back had so many different muscles in it. I guess I didn't either. Almost 9 solid months in the gym comming full circle. YAY!!!


----------



## MCx2 (May 17, 2006)

*Tuesday 5/16/06 "Push" Sorta*

Flat Bench:
135 lbs 1 set x 15 reps
225 lbs 2 sets x 10 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps

Incline DB Press:
80 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
70 lbs 2 sets x 12 reps

Incline Db Flyes:
45 lbs 1 set x 10 reps
40 lbs 1 set x 12 reps

Hammer Strength ISO Millitary:
1 plate + 10 lbs (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated DB Press:
50 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Lateral Raises SS/w Bent Over Lateral Raises
20 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps (both movements)

Skull Crushers SS/W CG Bench
76 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps (both movements)

Rope Pulldowns:
50 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

Today was pretty good, got a few more reps in on my flat bench. It's about that time for a program re-vamping. I'll do flat bench for a couple more weeks then it's back to incline BB. I really enjoy doing shoulders and chest on the same day, but I was looking at a sample split from GoPro that peaked my interest. 

Monday: Chest, Shoulders
Tuesday: Quads, Hams, and Calfs
Wednesday: off
Thursday: Lats, and Traps
Friday: Biceps, triceps, and calfs

Only reason I want to switch it up again is that I like working out on a 4 day split. I don't like woking out on the weekends because I always end up hurting something. Not to mention I enjoy doing an arm specific day. Only thing I left out is forearms. I NEVER do isolation work for my forearms, they are already huge and they are almost always sore. In fact, my calves are huge too, I probably don't need to do them 2 times a week but, they are fun. This really isn't a huge difference just moving my arm isolation work to its own day. This will also free up some time to get back to doing cardio.


----------



## MCx2 (May 18, 2006)

*Thursday 5/17/06 "Pull"*

Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:
1 plate (each side) 1 set x 15 reps
2 plates + 25 lbs (each side) 3 sets x 8 reps
2 plates (each side) 1 set x 12 reps

T-Bar Rows:
2 plates + 25 lbs 3 sets x 8 reps

One Arm DB Rows:
90 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Rack Deadlifts:
315 lbs 3 sets x 6 reps

BB Shrugs:
315 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

EZ Bar Curls:
86 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Not much to say about today, just your average day. Threw some rack deads in there at the end just because. Can't wait to start the new split next week.


----------



## MCx2 (May 20, 2006)

*Saturday 5/20/06*

Just wanted to check in since I haven't worked out since Wednesday. I don't plan on woking out until Monday and I'm glad. I'm pretty sure I was feeling some symptoms of overtraining. I woke up this morning and felt like a new man. I haven't felt this good in months. Aparently it doesn't take much to overtrain. I've been restless while sleeping, groggy all day, but my strength has continued to increase so I was swayed a little in thinking I was overtrained. But now there's not a doubt in my mind I was considering the way I popped out of bed this morning. I'm really looking foward to the new split come Monday.


----------



## MCx2 (May 23, 2006)

*Monday 5/22/06 Chest and shoulders*

Flat Bench:
135 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
225 lbs 2 sets x 10 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 7 reps

Incline DB Press:
70 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

Cable Crossovers:
60 lbs (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated BB Press:
95 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

Seated DB Press:
50 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Lateral Raises SS/w Bent Over Lateral Raises:
20 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps (each movement)

Thats all. I was fucking worthless in the gym today. I thought the days off were going to be good but I was weak as hell. I probably didn't eat or sleep enough this weekend so I guess there is an excuse. Oh well, this is my first workout in a while where I felt like shit so I'll write this one off.


----------



## MCx2 (May 24, 2006)

*Tuesday 5/23/06 Legs*

Rack Deadlifts:
135 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
315 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
405 lbs 1 set x 1 rep
425 lbs 1 set x 1 rep - *PR*
435 lbs 1 set x 0 rep (grip failure)

Leg Press:
5 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curl:
130 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Leg Extension:
130 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Seated Calf:
3 plates 3 sets x 15 reps

Well, I was supposed to start with squats yesterday, but I was super stressed out so I needed to do an exerscise I consider fun. I went with the rack deads. I normally do this exerscise on my back/pull day but I said fuck it. I decided not to use the straps just for shits and giggles, and I ended up setting a PR. Go figure. With I have no doubt I could have gotten alot more with them but what fun is that. I felt like my energy returned today, so thats always good. Weird about yesterday tho, when I had trouble getting my last few reps up on Flat Bench it was my triceps that gave out, and today they are sore. Normaly I don't get my triceps sore at all, even when I do isolation work. Oh well, good day at the gym.


----------



## MCx2 (May 26, 2006)

*Thursday 5/25/06 Lats and Traps*

Pull Ups:
3 sets x 8 reps

Hammer Strength Bilateral Row:
2 plates + 35 lbs (each side)  3 sets x 10 reps

Hammer Strength Front Pulldowns:
2 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

One Arm DB Rows:
90 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Straight Arm Pulldowns:
120 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

BB Shrugs:
315 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 18 reps

Nothing much to report today, felt good to get out of there in less than 50 minutes today. Doing all my pushes and all my pulls in one day is just too time consuming, makes me not wanna do cardio. I didn't do cardio today anyway, but thats another story....


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2006)

*Friday 5/26/06 Biceps and Triceps*

BB Curls: 
100 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

EZ bar Preachers:
86 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps

Alt. DB Curls:
30 lbs 3 sets x 12 reps

BW Dips:
3 sets x 12 reps

SkullCrushers SS/w CG Bench:
76 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps (each movement)

Rope Pushdowns:
60 lbs 3 sets x 10 reps


----------



## MCx2 (May 30, 2006)

*Tuesday 5/30/06 Chest and Shoulders*

Incline DB Press:
50 lbs (each hand) 1 set x 12 reps
90 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 10 reps

Hammer Strength ISO Bench Press:
2 plates (each side) 3 sets x 10 reps

Incline DB Flyes:
40 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated DB Press:
60 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps

Hammer Strength ISO Military:
1 plate (each side) 3 sets x 18 reps

Lateral Raises SS/w Bent Over Later Raises:
20 lbs (each hand) 3 sets x 12 reps (each movement)


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 1, 2006)

*Wednesday 5/31/06 Legs*

Squats:
135 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
275 lbs 1 set x 6 reps
225 lbs 1 set x 8 reps
135 lbs 1 set x 12 reps

Leg Press:
5 plates (each side) 3 sets x 12 reps

Seated Leg Curl: 
110 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

Leg Extensions:
110 lbs 3 sets x 15 reps

Seated Calf:
3 plates 3 sets x 15 reps

Today was a nice relaxing light day. For my last set of squats a stayed at the bottom of the squat for 5 - 8 seconds each rep. Don't know why, just did. Tweaked my back a little doing Leg Press, but not so bad that I couldn't finish my workout.


----------

